# Editing Sources Problem



## DominicFGaming (Jul 25, 2016)

So in the original OBS, you were able to edit and resize sources, whether something was showing or not.  Whereas now in OBS studio, you can not resize a source until something is showing.  For instance, when I added a game capture source, and attempted to resize it to fit my overlay cutout, a red outlined box like in OBS didn't show up until I pulled up a game.  I'm having this problem constantly as I try to add in recent follower/donator labels.  I want to resize say, the donator label, but because I don't have any at the moment, I can not resize the donator source I've added in and fit it to my overlay.  If we could get something like what editing was in OBS that'd be great.


----------



## Suslik V (Jul 26, 2016)

Right-click on the source in _Sources_ list, change manually field: _Transform>Edit Transform...>Bounding Box Size;_
...or select source from the _Sources_ list and hit _Ctrl + F_ (Fit to screen) then bounding box appear and you can adjust it by mouse move.


----------

